# North East Meet by the Sea TONIGHT!!



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just because a couple of the regulars haven't been seen for months and also I'm away for the next regular monthly meet we are holding an extra meeting a bit further north than usual. The date is Wednesday 27th May and the venue is The Briardene Pub 71 The Links Whitley Bay, NE26 1UE at 7:30 . All those locals that can't get to the usual Hartlepool venue ,heres your chance to meet up with the usual suspects.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well i can make this as you know. So  i'll be there.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Think i should be able to make this one. Much closer for me and wont be so hectic trying to get home from work, then out again.

I'll bring me shades! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any one else up for this ? Andrew , do they do bar meals there or are we just meeting for a drink ? 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a drink I think, could wander along to the chippy though :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not sure on this yet as the kids are off school


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I was planning on bringing my kids with me.

I could sit them outside with a bottle of pop and a bag of crisps though if they would be an inconvenience?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be in the car park most of the time I would think. :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

im working till midnight im afraid maybe next time..


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I might be able to make this one. I will possibly have the wife with me as she is coming back into the country for a week. :x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

mav696 said:


> I might be able to make this one. I will possibly have the wife with me as she is coming back into the country for a week. :x


I know how you feel mate. I have to bring the hubby and the kids! We can commiserate together!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be able to make this one. I will possibly have the wife with me as she is coming back into the country for a week. :x
> ...


The good side is it's only for a week and then she's off again :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Just wait until I see her :wink:


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll be there.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope it stays sunny for this , should be a good night. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good chance I can make it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good chance I can make it


Are you sure you are allowed that far north ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good chance I can make it
> ...


Not sure mate but looks like we will be heading far south very soon :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm torn between coming to this or watching the Champions league Final :?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Tape the bloody football or whatever it is.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Who cares about football, i'm loosing interest fast.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well said. Its only a game after all, and a rubbish one at that.

*runs away to hide*


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I think im just upset and shocked about the toon, i may get over it soon.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Pull yourself together man!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> Pull yourself together man!


shouldn't you be doing lesson plans and marking ya coursework? :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Tape the bloody football or whatever it is.


And you know what will happen. Someone will tell me the score :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its not like its the Championship playoff or something.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Pull yourself together man!
> ...


Err, what is said on the other side, stays on the other side, yes?

Anyway, i am all sorted. Well apart from the lesson plans, but as i only do 2 lessons a week they wont take long to fabricate!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

was that your stern teacher voice then? :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes indeedy ikon, so watch it or you'll be getting detention tonight!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another good night out, good to catch up with people and meet some new ones. Looking forward to the next one. (if i can make it). 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You got any spare wheels Mal ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No, sold them to andy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I also have my brakes fitted the right way round.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> You got any spare wheels Mal ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I might have I will need to check :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Many turn up then ?
Even washed it but was only 50% so could not make it 

Is it 3 QS's at the next A19 meet ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Many turn up then ?
> Even washed it but was only 50% so could not make it
> 
> Is it 3 QS's at the next A19 meet ?


Not sure mate qS Roadster qS Roadster :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol: 
As long ay you make it mate it will be good to see you again


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Many turn up then ?
> ...


Cheers 
and stop making it worse now the suns out, :wink: 
I dream of that V6 heading up those pennine & dales roads with some good tunes 8) and a red head :lol:


----------

